# The Emergency Dept... on Christmas Eve..



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Well we have just come home from the emergency dept - on Christmas Eve !!!!



I'll start from the beginning..



I was on the computer this morning and hubby came in and said 'did you leave all those sweets (candy) on the floor!!!


















No, of course I didn't. 



And there on the floor was the remains of a plastic bag! Three quarters of the bag is missing.!! We searched high and low. Indoors, outdoors, all around the house etc etc. *NOTHING*!!!!



I then rang my vets (Not available - ring the emergency hospital!!) so I did and explained what had happened. You need to come in so that Chloe can be looked at.



Now it is Christmas Eve here and the emergency dept is about 40 minutes drive away!! So we all get into the car and make the 'trip.



Now it is about 90F here at the moment














and I dont like the idea of driving all that way in this heat.. but if we need to go then we need to go.



So after being there for a couple of hours, the vet said that he didnt want to induce vomiting because if she had ingested the plastic bag, if it was in one long piece, it may choke her coming up


















So he gives us this medicine to give her 3 times a day (to assist in going to the toilet) and says we may have to *help* her going to the toilet.



This medicine has to be given three times a day for the next 4 days!! 



Chloe looks ok. But her said if she startes to vomit or excess panting, to bring her back asap and they may have to operate!! That is open her up and get it out...











Remember we dont know if she has eaten it. But we cannot find the remains anywhere in the house.



See the photo - the bit I've circled is the remains of the plastic bag.... we cant find the rest of it


















[attachment=17465:attachment]


I've put the remains up against another bag so that you can see just how much is missing!!!


When I asked the vet if this was possible he said YES!!!!



Im GOB SMACKED - Chloe never touches anything on the floor!!



Has anyone else had an experience like this??? 



What a way to spend Christmas!!!! I was supposed to bath Chloe today. Imagine doing this me to get out of a BATH!!



Anyway we are home now, so I guess we just have to watch her and make sure *everything* passes through her ok.



Just thought you may like to know how we spent our Christmas Eve day...



Thanks for listening.





Hugs and tail wags





Dede and the little sausage from down under


*25TH DEC 7AM!! SHE ATE IT!!





















*



*Look at the photos (it's ok I washed most of the sick off!!)*



*Well after spending a really restless night (me that is) wondering how/why on earth did she do this suddenly?? She has NEVER EVER touched anything on the floor before. As you can see it is in pieces. It was actually all crunched up into little balls and I have washed and opened the 'bits' up.*



*Needless to say we have got a lot more to go!!!*



*The laxetive that the vet gave her doesnt seem to be making her go to poos. In fact she hasnt been to poos yet. Im watching her like a hawk.*



*Well I will ring the emergency dept at 10am (my time - remember Im 14 hours ahead of New York for starters) and ask him heaps of questions.*



*What a way to spend Christmas Day - we are/were supposed to go out for Christmas lunch, but I dont think I can go as I will be too worried about the MONSTER ...*



*Im still utterly GOB SMACKED that she ate this. WHY??????? She must have snuck into the back room and then started tearing/shredding it up and eating it. *



*The awful thing is I dont know how many sweets were in the bag. (BAD MOMMY) *



*Thank you for your prayers and kind wishes. Please keep praying that things turn out ok and she passes the rest of the plastic bag without incident.*



*I will keep you all posted as to the outcome of this.*



*Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy and Peaceful New Year.*



*Hugs and tail wags*



*Dede and the little sausage from down under*





[attachment=17486:attachment]



*OK it is 9.30pm 28th december and I have just taken this photo. (Ive washed the poo off) This was all scrunched up , hanging off Chloe's bottom.!!*



*I took it indoors and washed it and then layed it out. Look at the length of the piece of plastic














It is 10 inches long!!! *



*How on earth did this dog NOT choke on it when she swallowed it???*



*How much more is going to come out??? I mean there is still not enough to make up the plastic bag - but I cant believe what is coming out..*





*Just please please make sure that you do not leave ANYTHING laying around for your fluff butt to get. I would never ever have thought that I would be saying this. She has never ever touched anything that I have left laying around. But now!! Well I just cant take that chance.*



*Here is the picture:*






[attachment=17549:attachment]

[attachment=17550:attachment]



*Ive put a tape measure behind it so that you can see the size she swallowed*



*Hugs and tail wags*



*Dede and the naughty little sausage from down under*


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Chloe! Oh my!! If you DID happen to get into that sweet bag, I hope it was worth it!!

Please let this be nothing serious!! Will be thinking of you Dede, hopefully the rest of the plastic bag will turn up under the sofa or something??


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Frightening. I hope she's ok over the next four days. No matter how careful we are, these little guys and gals will find trouble, especially over the holidays. Just too much interesting stuff around to investigate and taste!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I will keep Chloe in my prayers. 

Cathy


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I certainly hope that if she ate that bag it passes with no troubles. Is she acting okay??? Are you sure she just didn't hide it somewhere? You and your poor baby. I will be thinking of you and hoping all is okay with her.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

praying chloe will be ok, give us an update when you can


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow if Chloe ate the sweets and the bag too that's really worrisome. I sure hope she didn't and it turns up later. Will be waiting to hear if it comes out the other end.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I pray that Choloe will be ok and I am sure she will be. 

My kids are big brats and they rip things apart and find things in strange locations. One day, Meow Mix (my cat) jumped on the kitchen counter and kicked these pink marshmallows off the counter. Jellybean and Cupcake got a hold of them and they came to me with all red faces and paws - I freaked out until I figured out what it was from. 

These things just happen but I am sure they will be ok.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

I sure hope she will be okay


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hope the sausage passes everything normally, and you have no further cause to worry, Dede.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope you find the sweets somewhere in the house, who knows maybe it'll show up sometime next week.
Otherwise I hope Chloe feels better soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh Dede, I am so sorry to hear this!! I can imagine the anxiety you must feel... not knowing if she did or didn't eat it, etc. I hope you find the bag hidden someplace. I wouldn't think the bag would be an enticing treat for Chloe... it isn't crunchy and doesn't have a texture that I would think would be appealing to her. I know K&C would not be at all interested in eating a plastic bag... they tend to like things they can roll up in a ball in their mouths and sort of chew and suck on. So, I'm hoping that Chloe is the same way and perhaps just tore the bag and hid the rest.... praying that she will be OK!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sorry you had to spend Christmas Eve at the emergency vet. Thank goodness they were open and available! Here's hoping that Chloe doesn't have any problems at all from the big adventure!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope Chloe just hid that bag too well. I hope you have a Merry Christmas in spite of this. 

Don't let her near the bows! LOL


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey DeDe,

Could it be that a piece of bag was in your bag? It just seems so odd that you could not find any shredded pieces of the bag.
Did she eat the sweets? Keep us posted please.

Cathy


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

No matter how clean you think the house/floor is, these little ones ALWAYS seem to find something...










I doubt she swallowed the rest of the bag whole. Seems almost impossible to me. She probably woulda choked. Have you noticed any pieces in here poo's yet? 

Keep us posted!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh No!

I can't imagine that should eat that much, especially not whole. If she did eat it she had to have torn it in small bits. Not that that is much better, but at least if it's small she will have an easier time passing it. 

Good luck! 

And Merry Christmas!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

YIKES - I hope Chloe feels better soon . Sarah


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Here's hoping that things pass along as they should. Poor little Chloe...I hope she's feeling herself again soon.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Kwoie, I's pwoud ob you! I would neber of thinked of dat widdle twick to watch me mum go crackers. Sorry you had to go to de vet's though. Said it before and will say it again, nuthin good ever happens dere. Mewwy Krusmus from our fambily to urs. You gets Krismus furst, hope you wuz not somewhur poopin plastic bags when Santa came. Hey, dat's goin' a wong, wong way jes to get sum bubble wrap. I'll send you sum widout you habing to eat pwastic and crap bubble wrap!

Wubs and waggles,
Sammie


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Chloe, I sure hope you found a super duper good hiding place for that bag and didn't ingest it







If you did I sure hope it all passes through without incident








Dede please keep us posted on Chloe's progress, I sure hope she is ok


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I hope that Chloe found a really good hiding place and that the bag piece and candy will turn up soon. I know Sophie will hide things she knows she's not supposed to have. Keeping all of you in my prayers. 

Linda


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope Chloe didn't eat the bag, but if she did,I hope it doesn't cause her any problems. I can just imagine how worried you are. I know Boo would eat a plastic bag if it smelled or tasted like food but I think he would shred it into small pieces first. So sorry this happened.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We are sure hoping Chloe is better by now. Keeping her and you in our warm thoughts and prayers. Merry Christmas dear friend.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hope the rest comes out with no major incident...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no, She puked the bag up? I can't believe she ate that. I'm glad that it came out but hopefully the sweets were not chocolate or was it? I'm so sorry this happened. hope everything comes out soon.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

What kind of candy was it? Not chocolate, I trust? So she spit out the plastic? Sorry; questions don't need answering. I trust she's going to be fine.

I'm glad you're going to follow up on the lack of poo.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> *25TH DEC 7AM!! SHE ATE IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dede, I am shocked





















that she ate that bag. I was totally wrong in thinking she must have hidden it. OMG!!!!























I hope the rest will come up soon and that she is OK and you can enjoy Christmas.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> *25TH DEC 7AM!! SHE ATE IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in total shock now!







I thought I'd seen everything, but now I know I haven't.







Thank God she threw some of that up and hopefully she'll get the rest out of her system soon.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh Dede, I am so sorry Chloe (little turkey but) ate the sweets, bag and all. I can't imagine how worried you are. I hope everything works out all right and you can salvage the rest of your Christmas.

[attachment=17488:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> What kind of candy was it? Not chocolate, I trust? So she spit out the plastic? Sorry; questions don't need answering. I trust she's going to be fine.
> 
> I'm glad you're going to follow up on the lack of poo.[/B]





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=307656
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=307656
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*ANOTHER UPDATE: 9AM 12/25 Chloe has just been poos.... more bag coming out. I WONT show piccys of that!! LOL LOL*



*Yes, I would NEVER have believed it if I hadnt seen it with my own eyes. I will trying to convince myself that she had NOT eaten it.*



*The sweets/candy were a fudge!!! When I told the vet yesterday, he said that fudge causes pancretitis - well I think you would have to have a lot of it - but I cannot say how much she had (BAD MOMMY) *



*I think she ate all the bag instead. *



*We are now opening presents and I am watching her like a hawk.*



*Will keep you updated during the day....*



*Hugs and tail wags*



*Dede and the naughty little sausage from down under*


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

dear chloe why must u worry ur mommy so? glad everything is passing through....hope the rest of ur christmas is merry!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> ....hope the rest of ur christmas is merry![/B]


 hahaha, me too, as bad as this is i think its a good sign with the puking and poo, let it all out Chloe


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

hoping Chloe is feeling better soon...hang in there Dede


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*My Dearest Chloe, (our girlfwend)*

*Have I not taught you anythin? You were supposed to eat everythin and not weave any evidence!! I twy to teach my brudder Ralphie (you know, your odder boyfwend) but he don't get it either! Oh, mommy always catches me too...they are too smart for us I guess.....*

*Either way me and brudder Ralphie sure do wish for you to feel better real soon. Mommy said that we can't eat that stuff because it is bad for us, maybe she is right. I wemember when Dr. Jamie told mommy how to give me the peroxide puke because I ate that medicine...I didn't wike that too much. Feel better girlfwend!*

*Love,*

*Pacino & Ralphie*



*Hope all is well Dede, looks like it is coming out slow but sure.*

*Marie*


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

oh Dede! I just read what happened! I pray for the sweet girl and hope all will be okay. Wow a bunch of sweets AND a plastic bag? I'd be going nuts! Sending positive vibes your way that the little sausage will be okay. and that she poops soon (hope she's not blocked)! hugs to both of you on Christmas!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying the next update shows all is well with our little Chloe!!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Chloe whatever possessed you to get yourself into this predicument (sp?). Your mommy and daddy are very worried about you. Please get well quickly and try not to ever do this again. We love you in spite of your being so naughty little one. May the rest of this Holiday be full of cheer and wellness for all.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Glad to hear everything? Or most of it passed thru. Hope all is well with her. And keep the updates coming! 


Hope your having a very merry christmas day.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">OH MY Gosh!!! Chloe... what are you doing to your Mommy?

Chloe, eat RICE paper please, NOT plastic!

Dede I pray Chloe has passed the bag remains fully by now. I am so very sorry this happened! What a way to spend the past two days.

God Bless you all,
Melanie
</span>


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*UPDATE: No she hasnt passed it all yet. She passed a little bit more last night but not nearly enough














*



*I rang the emergency vet again yesterday and he said hopefully it all come out but he cannot say for sure!!*



*Im just so beside myself its not funny. *



*Im just scared that it wont all pass through and the rest will become lodged??*



*Little $$$$.. she is.... lol*



*So I guess it will be back to our regular vet tomrrow...*



*Hugs and tail wags*



*Dede and the naughty little sausage from down under*


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks for the update dd, hope chloe continues to get better


----------



## arko (Dec 4, 2006)

as time passes, won't the remainders of the bag just be somehow dissolved? or will it stay in it's original state .....


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie says: Chloe!!! That is not the way to get out of a bath!!! You scared your mommy really bad on Christmas! Was it yummy? My mommy won't let me eat fudge 'cause she's Scrooge!

Hope the little sausage is feeling better soon!


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

Poor little Chloe!! Bet she'll never eat a plastic bag again though







Hope she's doing better!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

I just saw your update:








I sure hope everything turns out alright


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I hope that things pass quickly for Miss Chloe. I am hoping that she vomited up the larger pieces and the smaller pieces are what remains to be passed. Yesterday, V'doggie got into a teal crayon...you don't want to know how we knew it was teal!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> as time passes, won't the remainders of the bag just be somehow dissolved? or will it stay in it's original state .....[/B]


 

*UPDATE: 12/27 (<~~~ I think that's how you write your date?) well.....it was one of those 'recycable' bags





















so hopefully it will 'break down'???*



*She i still pooing bits and pieces ..but no more vomiting - thank goodness.*



*The emergency vet said it is not good if she vomits - because if there are any largish pieces it may get lodged in her windpipe










































so pooing is the best option.*



*Fay (our regular vet) rang not long ago (she had christmas off for the first time - just my luck) and I said I would maybe come in and see her tomorrow.*



*She was gob smacked that Chloe ate a plastic bag!! She has never heard of it before!! So I guess Chloe goes into the history books!! lol lol







*



*Thank you everyone for all your lovely emails, pm's and posts and prayers wishing Chloe a speedy recovery.*



*I do believe that we have something so special here at SM. The power of prayer DOES work.*



*I just hope and pray that 2007 will NOT be as traumatic as 2006.*



*Hugs and tail wags














*



*Dede and the naughty little sausage from down under*


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Dede,

Just read this post about your little Chloe. I am praying that all comes out ok along with everyone else.

Most important thing is that she is ok, Christmas will come again next year.








Lynda


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think this calls for a new saying. No longer is it "in the bag" but it is now "in the Chloe" 



I'm glad Chloe is getting rid of her latest escapade and sorry it's so unpleasant to view. LOL



Hugs to you all.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Yes Darling Dede the power of prayer on SM does work, I have a walking, talking, happy son to prove that to anyone that may doubt this.
> 
> Prayers for Chloe ongoing!
> Melanie
> ...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been praying for you Chloe, just checkin to see if there was a update. HUgs to you Deedee


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

how is chloe doing? with all the pooping, is she still acting okay? isn't it funny how we are all hoping for her to poop! , how will the vet know if it all passed or not? I really hope it all goes right out.!!

keep us posted!

Anna


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> how is chloe doing? with all the pooping, is she still acting okay? isn't it funny how we are all hoping for her to poop! , how will the vet know if it all passed or not? I really hope it all goes right out.!!
> 
> keep us posted!
> 
> Anna[/B]


 

*This is EXACTLY what I want to know!!! But the vet said that we will never know!!!! We just have to keep *examining* her poop........*



*Im keeping up with the laxative that the vet gave me. Poor little thing. *



*But that should teach her for eating something that she wasnt supposed to eat.*





*Hugs and tail wags*



*Dede and the naughty little sausage from down unde*


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Chloe next time eat the FUDGE , NOT THE PLASTIC !!!! Love Princess Charlotte .


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh Dede, what a week you had







I'm glad that the plastic is coming out, and looks like She will be ok. I sure hope you will have a nice new years at least


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Sorry Chloe was such a little poop and ruined your Christmas. Seems like she's going to be ok though and that is what's truly important.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

's & prayers for Chloe.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Dede,


I've just been reading about little Chloe and your "Christmas". I hope that she passes it and will be fine.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Oh my, hope everything turns out ok, the things they get into


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I sure hope Chloe is ok and stops worrying her mommy.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh my. I hope she's done passing that bag soon! I'm so glad she's ok.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

@ the last picture you posted! 10" piece of bag, unbelievable


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW!!







....I'm speechless!!







You're going to need a vacation soon!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in on little chloe..hope all is well now!!!


----------



## MINNIES MOM (Feb 22, 2006)

Dede,
Me and Minnie hopes poor little Chloe is better soon. You both are in our thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Dede -- I've been away for a few days with surgery, so I'd not seen any of this about the little stuffed sausage. I'm SO sorry to hear about this and hope that everything continues to improve. Enough is enough already! You all have been through entirely too much in the last couple of months. 2007 WILL be better!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just checking in to see how little Chloe is doing.... Hope for a good update today!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Dede, I had no idea that this was happening to you and poor Chloe. I think that you have both been through enough, poor baby. Please let us know when she is totally out of danger and back to her beautiful self.







Julia and Bijou


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm Concerned!!!... no new updates on our Chloe!!! Hope all is OK!!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> I'm Concerned!!!... no new updates on our Chloe!!! Hope all is OK!!!![/B]



Me too - you beat me to it, I was going to post today to see if anyone had heard from Dede??


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

[attachment=17631:attachment]

HOpe Chloe is feeling better and leaving those bags alone.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in, Deedee we are all praying


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Dede, I hope Chloe has purged herself of the bag & everything is ok .


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OK..now I'm really getting worried!... Dede where are you with that good update?


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Dede where are you? So many of us are worried about you and Chloe. Has anyone heard anything from her? She hasn't been on SM since the 27th of Dec.










Carla & Shotzi


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers to DeDe and Chloe









Cathy


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OK, am looking for an update on little Miss Chloe.........Why have you not been on?? *

*Marie & the worried boys*

*Where is our girlfwiend, Mommy?? Why hasn't her mummy come here to tell us? We want our little sausage!*

*I don't know boys, but I hope we find out soon!*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I am very worried too







haven't heard anything


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Hoping all is well!!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

OMGosh, I can't believe I missed this whole darn thread. Dede I am so sorry. I am glad to have read Chloe is doing well and passing the bag OK. I hope all is finished and Chloe is fine.
Sending you my luv and prays


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

OK Final UPDATE:



Miss Sausage doesnt seem to be passing any more plastic bag. Ive stopped giving her the medicine (laxative) as I feel that enough is enough for her poor little bottom.


















She has been 'passing' HUGE pieces of this bag. I cant believe how she managed to eat/shallow/chew this large plastic bag and not choke!! 



The more doggy daddy and I think about it, the more we realise that she did this in under half an hour!!



I feel guilty as I was on the computer (here of course!) daddy had gone down the road and then we discovered the bag - or rather the remains of said bag.



I think the neighbours thought I had finally lost the plot as I was running after Chloe after she had done her buisness and was poking around in " it"
































Ive stopped trying to 'piece' together what she has 'deposited' for me!!! It scares me to even think about it.



We have an appointment with the V.E.T. in a couple of days (for her injections) Our regular vet actually rang us up on 26th December to enquire as to what the heck was going on. (The emergecny vet actually faxed her and told her what had happened!!) so I will discuss it further with her then.



All I can say is this. WATCH YOUR BABIES!!!! If I hadnt have seen it with my own eyes, I would never have believed it.



Now when we go out, I pick EVERYTHING up off the floor. I have even got baby locks to put on the cupboard doors - she can open them - Ive taught her do do this!! So now I have to put a lock on them to stop her.



I will keep you informed if anything untoward happens.



But once again, thank you all so very much for all your kind thoughts, get well wishes and prayers.





Hugs and tail wags





Dede and the naughty little sausage from down under


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I just read this entire thread for the first time. I am relieved that you posted an update,Dede!! Whew!! Grey hairs and wrinkles from all the worry!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the update. I'm so glad that Chloe is doing so well. If I'm not being to nosy, why and how did you teach her to open the cabinets? Sounds like a little genius fluff to me.









Linda


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the update Dede, sure glad the plastic has all come through, or I sure hope so, I cannot believe she ate all that the little sausage, but I know what you are saying because Koko is one that loves to attack plastic waste bin liners so we have to have them all out of his reach when he is out of his pen. I think we are going to have to have a permenant pen set up for him for when we are out, he certainly cannot be trusted to keep his nose out of mischief like his big brother.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I am just reading this for the first time. How did i miss it?? Phew... i am so happy to hear Chloe is ok. What a scare


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

What an ordeal for your little sausage! I am glad that things seem to have passed successfully. Let's all hope for a clean bill of health during your upcoming vet visit.


----------

